# Finished exterior stairs after initial write up



## jar546 (Feb 28, 2011)

Not sure they get it.  Don't know why I wasted my time citing code sections from the IRC.


----------



## pyrguy (Mar 1, 2011)

But they got lots of rails.    

Walks away shaking head.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 1, 2011)

Have patience, they're gettin' there. A couple more on the landing and they'll be fine. You might try getting away from "quoting" the IRC and "act it out" instead. More like a TV show.

The guards are a common fix for basement or back stairs where I come from, but what's holding the stairs up? Are those 1x3's?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh and by the way, it is NM cable in the conduit outside.  This was a double-wide that was moved to a new location and placed on a permanent foundation.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 1, 2011)

What is the problem, the slope of the landing, the handrail gripping surface, open risers, guardrail openings and I am going to guess that drywall screws hold it all together. I am sure the homeowner is more than happy with their efforts. When did jar visit my community?


----------



## steveray (Mar 1, 2011)

You can send people to stairways.org I believe it is.....they have a good guide to IRC stairs....with lots of pretty pictures!


----------



## brudgers (Mar 1, 2011)

At least they took the pallets apart first.


----------



## tbz (Mar 1, 2011)

Jar,

Not like you have a lot of time, but you might want to carry a copy of a sketch noting what compliance looks like with code section summary notes.

I found it works great when explaining to people what is wrong.

The SMA's Viz guides are great for those that can read, but to many pages for most that build a landing, stairs, guard and handrail like that and then ask you what is wrong.

Picture is worth 1,000 words, of with this maybe $35.00 bucks of scrap from a dumpster

Gotta love NE-PA.....


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

hey, I just saw some 7/11 stairs in a house exterior stairway (actually, they were 11/7.. is there a difference)? I struggled to get up them as I have short legs..

Oh.. no handrail, either


----------



## righter101 (Mar 7, 2011)

steveray said:
			
		

> You can send people to stairways.org I believe it is.....they have a good guide to IRC stairs....with lots of pretty pictures!


Our beloved stairways.org is now charging a fee for downloading or printing of the 2009 stairway guide.


----------



## Mule (Mar 7, 2011)

All they gotta do is bring that dirt that's in the background in and place it around the stairs so it's only a couple of risers and the problem is solved!

Why do you inspectors have to make everything so complicated?


----------



## High Desert (Mar 7, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> At least they took the pallets apart first.


LMAO! You do have a sense of humor, brudgers.


----------



## steveray (Mar 7, 2011)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Our beloved stairways.org is now charging a fee for downloading or printing of the 2009 stairway guide.


I have it saved to a pdf so I can send them out as needed.....oh wait...is that legal?


----------



## Mule (Mar 7, 2011)

They are only 4 bucks. I spend more than that on ice cream every day. Mmmmmmm Snickers ice cream bars...make you want to slap yo' momma! ops


----------



## TimNY (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesting handrail.. I don't think there is a section that requires it on the _inside_ of the guard?

edit: uh I just noticed the first 3 steps have a different stringer than the rest.. and it looks like it's pieced together? opcorn


----------

